# Best HDTV for my basement



## woj027

Hey there,

I'm shopping for a new TV and am circling around the Samsung PN58C8000 58" 1080p Plasma HDTV.

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...FXZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=

Does anyone own one of these? I know it's 3D capable, but i'm not buying it for the 3D (but future proofing in case I actually want to watch 3D).

Is it a good TV?

I hear it's near the top of the line since the KURO is no longer made, but is it worth it?

Why Plasma you ask? Well, the TV will go in the basement, and I can control the light quite well, so I can make the room almost completely dark. That and the theory that Plasma shows sports well (think NFL Sunday Ticket HD)

If you think I should go with LCD or LED, let me know why and with what. Cost is important, but so is picture quality. I'm looking at anywhere from 50-60 inches (sectional couch is 6ft - 10ft from
the TV)

I will support the 1080p with a PS3 slim, and an HR22. (we can talk home theater system at a future point, but thats in the works too)
Also, I can wait a few months if the "next big thing" is coming out soon.


----------



## OptimusPrime

You may want to double-check on the 3D aspect of this TV. I don't think it's 3D capable - I know the 7000 model is. I have last year's model - the PN58B550. I am extremely happy with it's size, picture quality, and overall bang for the buck. I too, have it in my basement.


----------



## woj027

Edited to reflect correct TV... 8000 not 6500, thanks Optimus


----------



## Cholly

My younger son has the 55 inch LED 3D TV and the PQ is superb. The plasma won't be as bright, but will handle high speed transitions better than the LCD. Also, you'll have a wider field of view.


----------



## joshjr

I can saw just from looking at TV's that the LED TV's seem to look alot better. I have been looking for awhile trying to get the best for what I wanted. I had decided on a 46 inch Sony Bravia that had a ton of options but then saw a friends 73'' Mitsubishi DLP and it looked fantastic. Here is a 65'' of the new 838 series. It has 16 speakers in the front. http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/product/WD65838. If you want to know more on it here is the spec sheet http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-838.pdf. This tv is not LED but is pretty cool. I want to get the 73'' version in the near future.

Here is a link for a great Bravia that is LED http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666077667.


----------



## jleupen

I just ordered a Samsung UN55C6300 55-Inch from Amazon for my basement. It is a LED TV, but not 3D. I am very happy with my other Samsung LED TV.

I am not a fan of the Plasmas due to their power consumption.


----------



## spartanstew

joshjr said:


> I can saw just from looking at TV's that the LED TV's seem to look alot better. I have been looking for awhile trying to get the best for what I wanted. I had decided on a 46 inch Sony Bravia that had a ton of options but then saw a friends 73'' Mitsubishi DLP and it looked fantastic. Here is a 65'' of the new 838 series. It has 16 speakers in the front. http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/product/WD65838. If you want to know more on it here is the spec sheet http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-838.pdf. This tv is not LED but is pretty cool. I want to get the 73'' version in the near future.
> 
> Here is a link for a great Bravia that is LED http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666077667.


I concur. You can often get the 73" for around $1000 (73737 or 73c9). Unless you absolutely have to hand a TV on the wall (and who really does), then I'd go DLP.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jleupen said:


> I am not a fan of the Plasmas due to their power consumption.


That is most certainly the case...

I just retired my Plasma, for an LED... 
The picture is 10 times better, and I can't wait to see my first electric bill.

The LED that I got 55" 6300, is plenty bright in a dark room.
I think it is significantly brighter then my plasma ever was.

HEAT too is a factor.

In a basement, you may want to go with the LED, as it generates less heat.
The LED is almost nothing in comparison.


----------



## bobukcat

For those talking about the LCD being brighter, I would agree and say that's an issue in a bright sun-lit room. But in a basement??? I have a 60" Kuro and calibrated the brightness setting is on -1 and on some scenes with the lights low (the way I like to watch movies) it nearly blinds me for a few seconds (viewing distance is ~15"). If I watch sports with all the lights on I may turn it up to +2 and it's definitely bright enough, I can't ever see a reason to turn it up anywhere near the +10 max!

My neighbor has the 58" Sammy Plasma in his upstairs great room and again, with it calibrated it's around the middle of the brightness and contrast setting ranges and it is plenty bright even during the day with a good amount of sunlight in the room.

For those suggesting DLP, I would have agreed with you years ago but not after getting burnt by Mits on the 62" DLP I have. Too many problems.

I still prefer plasma, I'll take the somewhat higher power consumption because it's not on more than 5 hours most days and never gets turned on many days during the summer when we're out and about. As for heat generated I've never heard of a more over-stated issue in my life. I have two plasmas and the fans never turn on in either of them. Yes they are warm to the touch but my DVRs run hotter than either of them. Perhaps if you have the brightness set to torch mode they get hot, but that's never been an issue for me. The DLP puts more heat out the side and is loud because of the fans cooling the HID bulb.


----------



## joshjr

bobukcat said:


> For those talking about the LCD being brighter, I would agree and say that's an issue in a bright sun-lit room. But in a basement??? I have a 60" Kuro and calibrated the brightness setting is on -1 and on some scenes with the lights low (the way I like to watch movies) it nearly blinds me for a few seconds (viewing distance is ~15"). If I watch sports with all the lights on I may turn it up to +2 and it's definitely bright enough, I can't ever see a reason to turn it up anywhere near the +10 max!
> 
> My neighbor has the 58" Sammy Plasma in his upstairs great room and again, with it calibrated it's around the middle of the brightness and contrast setting ranges and it is plenty bright even during the day with a good amount of sunlight in the room.
> 
> For those suggesting DLP, I would have agreed with you years ago but not after getting burnt by Mits on the 62" DLP I have. Too many problems.
> 
> I still prefer plasma, I'll take the somewhat higher power consumption because it's not on more than 5 hours most days and never gets turned on many days during the summer when we're out and about. As for heat generated I've never heard of a more over-stated issue in my life. I have two plasmas and the fans never turn on in either of them. Yes they are warm to the touch but my DVRs run hotter than either of them. Perhaps if you have the brightness set to torch mode they get hot, but that's never been an issue for me. The DLP puts more heat out the side and is loud because of the fans cooling the HID bulb.


Im thinking if I get a DLP from Mitsu that I want the 3-4 year warranty. Sounds like you would suggest the same? Plus I am looking at a brand new series. Im interested in the 73838. From what I read it looks like its not available to ship yet. Not till August.


----------



## Cholly

3D plasma TV's suffer more from low brightness levels due to the way 3D TV pictures are presented. Excerpt from 
http://www.best-3dtvs.com/guides/plasma-vs-lcd-3d-tv/

"*3D TV Screen Brightness*

When it comes to the brightness of displays, LCD TVs have always had the upper hand on Plasma TVs. With newer LED backlight technology, LCD TVs have improved even further when it comes to the backlight brightness of the Television displays. Plasma 3D TVs on the other hand have a harder time upping the display brightness due to the nature of the technology (Plasma TVs do not rely on a backlight, but rather the spontaneous generation of light by phosphors on the screen when excited).

When it comes to 3D TVs, Screen brightness does have an important role to play because of the use of 3D glasses to view the 3D content. Both passive polarized 3D glasses and Active Shutter glasses cause a net loss in light transmission thus dimming the image that is perceived by our eyes. This is the same reason why 3D Movie projectors in the theaters are specially made to produce substantially brighter images so as to compensate for this optical transmission loss across 3D Glasses.

LCD/LED backlit 3D TVs will definitely have an advantage over Plasma 3D TVs in this aspect, although the Plasma TV manufacturers have developed new phosphors for their screens that glow brighter and help improve the 3D experience. I wouldn't be too worried about the brightness levels in Plasma TVs since Panasonic's 3D Plasma TV was voted as the best 3D TV on display at CES 2010 earlier this year."


----------



## woj027

So, I should get an LED for my basement instead of a Plasma? Will a LED be too bright for a basement?


----------



## bobukcat

To me this statement says a lot about the brightness "advantage" LCDs have: "I wouldn’t be too worried about the brightness levels in Plasma TVs since Panasonic’s 3D Plasma TV was voted as the best 3D TV on display at CES 2010 earlier this year."

Plasmas still consistently win comparison tests based on color accuracy, viewing angle, display respone and contrast, although the LCDs have made great strides in the contrast and response time areas.


----------



## bobukcat

joshjr said:


> Im thinking if I get a DLP from Mitsu that I want the 3-4 year warranty. Sounds like you would suggest the same? Plus I am looking at a brand new series. Im interested in the 73838. From what I read it looks like its not available to ship yet. Not till August.


I bought a 5-year warranty on mine and if I hadn't it would have hit the curb or dumpster several times over that 5 year period. The most recent time it died I replaced the faulty capacitors myself to fix it.

Hopefully they have greatly improved the reliability but, as much as I love their picture quality, etc. MITS are notorious for being some of the most un-reliable TVs on the market.


----------



## joshjr

bobukcat said:


> I bought a 5-year warranty on mine and if I hadn't it would have hit the curb or dumpster several times over that 5 year period. The most recent time it died I replaced the faulty capacitors myself to fix it.
> 
> Hopefully they have greatly improved the reliability but, as much as I love their picture quality, etc. MITS are notorious for being some of the most un-reliable TVs on the market.


Well that stinks. I might have to reconsidre the Sony Bravia's. They are now putting out LED tv's.


----------



## spartanstew

I buy extended warranties on my DLP's (mack warranty from tapeworks texas), mainly because they include a free bulb replacement. Never had a problem with any of my 3 DLP's though (1 is 3 years old, 1 is 2 years old and 1 is about 9 months old).


----------



## Jack White

Why do people care about how bright it is? UNLESS you watch tv in TORCH MODE, any display will be MORE THAN BRIGHT ENOUGH. Plasma offers the best picture quality POSSIBLE for any large direct view display. Just look at these babies that kill ANY LED or LCD ever made.

For people who don't want to mess with a dark room and a projector to get a larger than life Home Theater Experience, these are 6 of the BEST DREAM SCREENS THAT MONEY CAN BUY. Do you notice anything in common about them? There's not a single LCD or LED among them.
That's becuase Plasmas are the FINEST LARGE SCREEN direct view displays currently available. The average Jerry Springer watching Beer Drinking ******* may think that LCDs and LED-LCDs are better than Plasmas but they're the same idiots who thought that Iraq had WMDs in 2003. Anyway, if one of you gets a GREAT JOB or maybe wins the lottery here are some of the finest displays ever made.

Pioneer Elite Signature Series 141-FD

60" Plasma $7,000 MSRP







Panasonic Premiere TH-65VX100U 65-inch plasma

$10,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH-85PF12U 85" Plasma Display
$30,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH103PF9UK 103 inch Professional Series 103" Plasma Display
MSRP $70,000 






Runco XP-103DHD 103" Plasma Wall System
$100,000 MSRP








Panasonic TH-152UX1 $500,000+ 152" 4K Resolution 3D Plasma for the lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## MadManNBama

I have a new Panasonic 54G25 and it is near perfect. If you want 3D, go for the VT25 line, which is rated almost everywhere you care to read a review as the best overall HDTV for 2010. It is the CES best in show also.

Samsung 3D doesn't look good (too much cross talk), and the Panny plasma looks great in 3D.

If, like me, you care to wait on 3D, a 54 in G25 is only around $1500 right now on Amazon (sorry for the price talk)


----------



## Cholly

MadManNBama said:


> Samsung 3D doesn't look good (too much cross talk), and the Panny plasma looks great in 3D.


This may have been true last year, but the current crop of Samsung 3D receivers is excellent. I noticed no flaws in my son's 55 inch Samsung 3D LEDTV (UN55C8000).


----------



## Jack White

woj027 said:


> So, I should get an LED for my basement instead of a Plasma? Will a LED be too bright for a basement?


No, get a Plasma. Plasmas have better picture quality than LEDs. BTW, only LEDs that have local dimming leds and motion enhancers have mostly gotten rid of motion blur.
All the 'thin" LEDs have edge lighting and MOTION BLUR.
Get a plasma, you'll get a bigger screen for your money and better picture quality than any comprably priced led/lcd. Plasmas are the choice of videophiles. LEDs are like Bose Speakers, they sell well because of high WAF(Wife Approval Factors) because they're smaller and lighter. Go to any crappy place like Walmart and they'll have 60 LCD/LEDs for every plasma. Go to a nice high end place that sells stuff like Runco displays, Mcintosh amps, B&W speakers, etc and they'll have more Plasmas than LEDs/LCDs.
Plasmas give you the bigger screen and better picture quality for your buck.

LOOK at this video. This is exactly how a typical 120hz LCD or EDGE LIT LED will handle fast motion.
Only VERY VERY EXPENSIVE 240hz LOCAL DIMMING LEDs with Motin Enhancers handle motion almost as good as Plasmas.


----------



## emoxley

With DLP you get more screen for your money. It doesn't reflect everything like plasma, LED, and LCD. Even the newer anti-glare screens still reflect bad. With DLP there's no problem with heat and energy consumption. There's no motion blur, and the picture is more film-like than any of the others.

I think I got one of the last LED DLPs by Samsung, and I love it. I've had it almost a year and a half, and not a single problem. The Mits DLPs have the bulb to change, and have the color wheel that spins, so they are begging for problems to happen. If you get a good long extended warranty, I think it's worth the risk, for the bigger screen, more film-like picture, and no motion blur.
Just my $.02 worth.........


----------



## mechman

The best HDTV for a light controlled basement is a projector. 100+ inch screen at a fraction of the cost of any of the others.


----------



## Jack White

mechman said:


> The best HDTV for a light controlled basement is a projector. 100+ inch screen at a fraction of the cost of any of the others.


Yeah, but all the best projectors are 3 gun 9" CRT projectors that they don't make anymore. LCD/LED and DLP Projectors don't hold a candle to the best CRT ones.


----------



## emoxley

A *good* projector will cost $3000 to $5000, depending on where you buy it. Then, there's the Runco brand, that costs $15,000 to $20,000. You can buy projectors that are meant for business presentations, that will work, but they're not what I'd call good. If I was going to buy a projector, I'd buy the JVC D-ILA, or the Sony SXRD. They get the best reviews, from what I've seen. They are the $3000 to $5000 ones.......


----------



## mechman

There are many affordable projectors that will do the job that a normal LCD/LED/Plasma will do for the same cost but with a much bigger image.

My old Mitsubishi HC3000 was a 720p projector which performed admirably - a similar pj would cost $1000 or even less these days.










I've since upgraded to a BenQ W5000 - a similar pj can be bought for $1500-3000 now. (There are screen paint samples in front of my screen)










A BenQ W6000 costs about $2500 and will deliver all the lumens you'd need. The Panasonic AE4000 has been a favorite of many and can be had for less than $2000. The Epson 8500UB is similar. And there are several others. Digital projectors have come a long way in a very short time. Yes CRTs delivered the best image. But you need a bat cave for one.


----------



## woj027

Jack White said:


> No, get a Plasma. Plasmas have better picture quality than LEDs. BTW, only LEDs that have local dimming leds and motion enhancers have mostly gotten rid of motion blur.
> All the 'thin" LEDs have edge lighting and MOTION BLUR.
> Get a plasma, you'll get a bigger screen for your money and better picture quality than any comprably priced led/lcd. Plasmas are the choice of videophiles. LEDs are like Bose Speakers, they sell well because of high WAF(Wife Approval Factors) because they're smaller and lighter. Go to any crappy place like Walmart and they'll have 60 LCD/LEDs for every plasma. Go to a nice high end place that sells stuff like Runco displays, Mcintosh amps, B&W speakers, etc and they'll have more Plasmas than LEDs/LCDs.
> Plasmas give you the bigger screen and better picture quality for your buck.
> 
> LOOK at this video. This is exactly how a typical 120hz LCD or EDGE LIT LED will handle fast motion.
> Only VERY VERY EXPENSIVE 240hz LOCAL DIMMING LEDs with Motin Enhancers handle motion almost as good as Plasmas.


The WAF is loving the LCD/LED edge lit screens solely because of the picture. I know comparing TV's side by side is difficult at best buy, Costco, and some TV retailers, but I don't tell my wife what kind of TV she is looking at until she's done and she constantly picks the Sony Edge lit LCD/LED's and the the Samsung Edge lit LCD/LED's never a plasma.

Right now the Sony KDL 60NX801 at costco for $2999.99 is at the top of her list, although there are a couple other TV's there that are much less, she is loving the Sony.


----------



## Jack White

woj027 said:


> The WAF is loving the LCD/LED edge lit screens solely because of the picture. I know comparing TV's side by side is difficult at best buy, Costco, and some TV retailers, but I don't tell my wife what kind of TV she is looking at until she's done and she constantly picks the Sony Edge lit LCD/LED's and the the Samsung Edge lit LCD/LED's never a plasma.
> 
> Right now the Sony KDL 60NX801 at costco for $2999.99 is at the top of her list, although there are a couple other TV's there that are much less, she is loving the Sony.


A retail store is the WORST possible place to compare televisions.
A pitch black enviornment would be the best, and showroom with controlled lighting would be the 2nd best enviornment. Have you ever gone to a really high end place? LCDs and LEDs are almost impossible to find there(it's almost wall to wall plasmas). There's this place in my area that sells B&W Speakers, JL Audio Home Theater Subs, McIntosh Amps, etc. They sell almost zero LCDs/LEDs because people who demand the best picture quality would never be satisfied with an inferior product like an LCD or LED lit LCD.
Crap rises to the top. It's true if it's the ratings of Jerry Springer, or televisions.
Anyone in the know that Plasma is the best flat panel display technology for picture quality.
It will not not be beaten unless OLED or SED ever go mainstream.
This would be the best way to compare tvs, not some store lit up like the HSN/QVC set.
I could have gotten 2 XBR 10 LEDs for the price of my Pioneer Kuro Elite because of my accommodation and discount from work, but I went with the Kuro Elite becuase comparing the best LED ever made to a Kuro Elite is like comparing a Hyundia Genesis to a Rolls Royce Phantom. 
The average American Consumer wouldn't know good picture quality if it bit them in the behind.
The motion blur on almost all LCDs/LEDs(with the exception of the most expensive LOCAL DIMMING 240/480 LEDs with Motion Enhancers) is quite awful and can EASILY BE PROVEN BEYOND A SHADOW OF A DOUBT with MOTION RESOLUTION TEST RESULTS.
A motion resoluiton test pattern, and a deep space and starts scene would be the 2 first scenes that should be used to compare any 2 televisions against each other.








BTW, your wife would always pick the tv on the left in this youtube video.


----------



## mechman

Buy what's right for you and your wife. You don't have to live with Jack. :lol:


----------



## peano

Most people will pick the brightest display in the store to be the "best". LCDs and LEDs in torch mode are the brightest so most people pick 'em.

Too bad when they get them home and try to watch a fast moving scene and everything goes blurry. Or when they watch a dark scene and the blacks are gray.


----------



## RASCAL01

The Tosheba that I have is great. It is very bright, even so that it will hurt your eyes. And it has the blackest blacks. with 240 Htz no motion burr. TV is not set to Torch mode. and under $2000.00


----------



## Jack White

RASCAL01 said:


> The Tosheba that I have is great. It is very bright, even so that it will hurt your eyes. And it has the blackest blacks. with 240 Htz no motion burr. TV is not set to Torch mode. and under $2000.00


I'm sorry, but what you consider to be black, I consider to be medium to dark gray.
Also, what you consider to be no blur, I consider to be medium blur.
It's just a matter of perspective. To somebody who's only used bicycles, a fast bicycle is really fast, but to a fighter pilot that same bicycle would be considered really slow.

What is the response time on your tv? 2ms, 4ms? The response time on my tv is 0.001ms because it's a SUPER FAST PLASMA. On my old CRTs, the response time is even faster at less than 0.0001ms. The best part of not getting an LCD/LED is I don't have to EVER EVER live with the SOAP OPERA EFFECT that is caused by frame interpolation.
The ONLY ONLY LCD based LED displays that had Plasma type Blacks Levels were the Sony XBR-10, Sony XBR-9, and the A-950 Series Samsung Local Dimming Backlit LED-LCD.
Those also had the least motion blur of any LED based LCD display because of their motion enhancers. These tvs did suffer from FLASHLIGHT EFFECT though.
They were still a few notches below the Legendary Pioneer Kuro Elite Plasmas, but at least they didn't have grayish blacks and significant motion blur the way 99.9% of CCFL LCDs and EDGE LIT LEDs WITHOUT LOCAL DIMMING and Backlit LEDs WITHOUT LOCAL DIMMING HAVE.

I actually got this $5,500 MSRP tv for $1726 plus a few hundred for tax and the 4 year warranty and the total was $2110 because of my job at that time at a major consumer electronics store.
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/te...neer-elite-kuro-pro-111fd-50-inch-plasma-hdtv
The price was $5,500+TAX when it first arrived. The Economy Crashed and that's the only way I was able to get it. Even with the employee price, it was $3,800 before the economy crashed causing them to liqidate all the Pioneer Kuros becuase nobody could afford them anymore.
http://www.mademan.com/mm/5-best-plasma-tvs-sports.html


----------



## Cholly

There are better buys than the Sony at the $3000 price point. For that price, you can get an excellent 3D TV. At Best Buy, the Panasonic - VIERA / 54" Class / 1080p / 600Hz / 3D Plasma HDTV Model: TC-P54VT25 is currently on sale for $2999.98. They also have a 58 inch Samsung 3D Plasma for $2700 and a 63 inch Samsung Plasma for $3500. Of the three, I'd probably opt for the Panasonic, despite the smaller screen size.

In LED/LCD TV's, they have the Samsung Model: UN55C8000XF 55 inch 3D TV on sale at the same price level. I don't recommend the Sony 3D TV's at this time because they have problems with crosstalk between left eye and right eye signals, causing image blurring.
Why 3D, when there isn't too much available? Because broadcasters and DVD providers will all be heading in that direction by next year. Looking ahead, if you buy a conventional TV today, you'll probably be regretting the decision within a year.


----------



## RASCAL01

Jack White said:


> I'm sorry, but what you consider to be black, I consider to be medium to dark gray.
> Also, what you consider to be no blur, I consider to be medium blur.
> It's just a matter of perspective. To somebody who's only used bicycles, a fast bicycle is really fast, but to a fighter pilot that same bicycle would be considered really slow.
> 
> What is the response time on your tv? 2ms, 4ms? The response time on my tv is 0.001ms because it's a SUPER FAST PLASMA. On my old CRTs, the response time is even faster at less than 0.0001ms. The best part of not getting an LCD/LED is I don't have to EVER EVER live with the SOAP OPERA EFFECT that is caused by frame interpolation.
> The ONLY ONLY LCD based LED displays that had Plasma type Blacks Levels were the Sony XBR-10, Sony XBR-9, and the A-950 Series Samsung Local Dimming Backlit LED-LCD.
> Those also had the least motion blur of any LED based LCD display because of their motion enhancers. These tvs did suffer from FLASHLIGHT EFFECT though.
> They were still a few notches below the Legendary Pioneer Kuro Elite Plasmas, but at least they didn't have grayish blacks and significant motion blur the way 99.9% of CCFL LCDs and EDGE LIT LEDs WITHOUT LOCAL DIMMING and Backlit LEDs WITHOUT LOCAL DIMMING HAVE.
> 
> I actually got this $5,500 MSRP tv for $1726 plus a few hundred for tax and the 4 year warranty and the total was $2110 because of my job at that time at a major consumer electronics store.
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/te...neer-elite-kuro-pro-111fd-50-inch-plasma-hdtv
> The price was $5,500+TAX when it first arrived. The Economy Crashed and that's the only way I was able to get it. Even with the employee price, it was $3,800 before the economy crashed causing them to liqidate all the Pioneer Kuros becuase nobody could afford them anymore.
> http://www.mademan.com/mm/5-best-plasma-tvs-sports.html


Now I know you are smoking something....black is black not gray.


----------



## Jack White

RASCAL01 said:


> Now I know you are smoking something....black is black not gray.


99% of LEDs and LCDs can't do black at all. The ONLY ONES that can are FULL ARAY LOCAL DIMMING BACKLIT LED-LCDs.
What's the model number of your tv? 
BTW, even the rare 1% of these LED-LCDs that can do black, they have a huge problem(FLASHLIGH EFFECT/Halo Effect). For instance of you have a totally black sky and just one visable star on the screen, there will be a gray area surrounding the star. On a plasma or crt, the star itself can be white, while even the next pixels surround the star can be pure black.
This is because a 1080P Plasma has 6.3 million individual phosphors that are each a light source. LED-LCDs only have a few dozen individual led light sources. That's why they get Flashlight effect.
Just becuase you can ignore it, doesn't mean that other people will be willing to live the flashlight effect that all local dimming leds have.
http://www.highdefforum.com/flat-pa...ed-lcd-hd-tv-un46b6000-flashlight-effect.html


----------



## woj027

We ended up getting the Sony 60NX801 from Costco for $2999.99 (no tax in Oregon).

So far it's a great TV. Costco also had a deal on a Blu Ray Home theater system, you essentially get it free. Unfortunately it's really designed to connect directly to the TV and not have any outside inputs (such as DirecTV) but I'm going to work out the kinks and figure all the settings out eventually.

But back to the TV the Sony rocks! Great Picture, perfect in our basement too.


----------



## mechman

Good for you! I bought a 52EX700 earlier this year and I really like it a lot.


----------



## olgeezer returns

woj027 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm shopping for a new TV and am circling around the Samsung PN58C8000 58" 1080p Plasma HDTV.
> 
> XBR52HX909----Highest contrast--local dimming, best 3D, best suport.
> LED is a backlight for LCD. For best results in LED look for full array LED.


----------

